

Applying to YC and willing to share you idea? - guynamedloren

We all know ideas are not what make a startup succeed, but rather the founders' experience and willingness to make those ideas happen (among other factors).  It'd be interesting to see what ideas different teams are applying with.
======
calbear98
Applied with whathavei. whathavei is your personal inventory and social
shopping list in the cloud - track and share all the products you have, want,
and like.

It's in private beta testing right now, feel free to signup:
<http://www.whathavei.com/signup?inviteCode=yc1101>

Feedback on the idea and product greatly appreciated. Crossing fingers on YC
application.

------
johnrgrace
Were going to create software tools to allow anyone to sell ebooks quickly and
easily.

~~~
jjets718
Hi, John. I'm about to start writing my first ebook. Whenever your software is
ready, I'd love to test it. Send an email to kaufmanjohn719@gmail.com whenever
you have a beta!

Best of luck to you!

------
Robby2012
We have created a Social Web OS

